# Asterisk und UPC VOIP Anschluss?



## aquila (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich hab da kurz mal ne Frage. Vielleicht weiß jemand bescheid.

Würde Asterisk mit einem normalen VOIP UPC-Telekabel Anschluss (http://www.upc.at/telefon/) funktionieren?


----------

